# Rain



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Rain is gorgeous! I love his coloring, & that mane color too!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

She's gorgeous! Love her marking too, esp the white patch in her mane!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

She's adorable! She seems like such a good girl.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful, I like her mane the most!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A very pretty little filly. Love the marking on her nose, so sweet. Looks like she was a very good girl for the farrier too!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

very pretty - I love her mane!


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Aww shes really cute!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

She has lovely eyes.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

she is sooo cute!!! Very unique coloring!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I love her coloring, what is her breeding?


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Her Dam isn't registered but could be if I ever got the papers back from the breeders at that time. The dam is Arabian with a QH way back. Dam's sire: MGM Rambeau, Dam: SD Mystique both AHA. But otherwise the sire was a grade stud.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

she has a beautiful head when she perks her ears forward!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What a looker! I love the white stripe...it gives her much personality...actually all her markings are unique! She's a hottie!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, how did you get all those pics and not trip? LOL I would have stumbled. 

Cute girl!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> Wow, how did you get all those pics and not trip? LOL I would have stumbled.


When i was lunging her? I've become very skilled at taking pictures with one hand and holding my lunge whip with the other


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

aww she pretty!!


----------

